# Surf Fishing with the family



## stoneman2 (6 mo ago)

I always am the guy who catches the bait so the kids can reel in whatever we hook up with. I love teaching the kids about the stuff I love


----------



## StanleyOrchard (Apr 14, 2019)

Man... I have so much to say about this. For starters, kudos for you teaching the future generations right. We need more of this in this world. Next; awesome video, plain and simple. You did a fantastic job from start to finish. The filming, editing and your entire presentation were excellent sir, I enjoyed every moment! Finally... what would it take to have you build a Shark tower for my truck! Your welding work has me totally sold!

(If you are ever in the Padre Island area you and your family are inviting to a day of fishing at the beach with mine sir! We can make a YouTube collaboration out of it!).


----------



## stoneman2 (6 mo ago)

StanleyOrchard said:


> Man... I have so much to say about this. For starters, kudos for you teaching the future generations right. We need more of this in this world. Next; awesome video, plain and simple. You did a fantastic job from start to finish. The filming, editing and your entire presentation were excellent sir, I enjoyed every moment! Finally... what would it take to have you build a Shark tower for my truck! Your welding work has me totally sold!
> 
> (If you are ever in the Padre Island area you and your family are inviting to a day of fishing at the beach with mine sir! We can make a YouTube collaboration out of it!).


Thanks a lot bud , I hope you subscribe and join us for more adventures 

where do you live ?
We do go to PINS or whitecap beach / packery channel to fish the surf or the jetty 

but depending on where you live on the rack

email me
And we can discuss 
[email protected]

thanks again for watching


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice video. That fish at 8:30 is actually a whiting and very good table fare.


----------



## stoneman2 (6 mo ago)

saltwatersensations said:


> Nice video. That fish at 8:30 is actually a whiting and very good table fare.


Actually 
It’s an Atlantic croaker 
But in the same family
Thank you for watching


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

stoneman2 said:


> Actually
> It’s an Atlantic croaker
> But in the same family
> Thank you for watching







__





Whiting, Treasures of the Gulf | FishingWorld.com






www.fishingworld.com










__





atlantic whiting - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## stoneman2 (6 mo ago)

i know the difference from a croaker and a whiting but I appreciate your help


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Lol Ok! Have a good one!

i know the difference from a croaker and a whiting but I appreciate your help
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

It's a whiting, not a croaker. Stoneman must be getting a little too stoned. lol.


----------



## stoneman2 (6 mo ago)

thank you guys for setting me straight , I have caught a bunch of croaker and whiting over the years and I have never caught ( well maybe I have and made the same mistake) but I have never caught a whiting that was that dark in color . what is the feature I can look for to know the difference in the future ?? I guess I am an idiot


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

not an idiot, just wrong on this one. I've been wrong once before, just don't make it a habit. Whiting have that distinctive one main feeler on the bottom jaw. Croaker don't have it, they have several little ones. Thing with whiting is they change colors and sometimes have a croaker looking color, greyish color, or dark colored.


----------



## stoneman2 (6 mo ago)

Gilbert said:


> not an idiot, just wrong on this one. I've been wrong once before, just don't make it a habit. Whiting have that distinctive one main feeler on the bottom jaw. Croaker don't have it, they have several little ones. Thing with whiting is they change colors and sometimes have a croaker looking color, greyish color, or dark colored.


Well 
I have always said
If I have a trip to the coast where I don’t learn anything 
Then it’s prob time to stop driving all the way to the coast

thanks for the lesson


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

good video! Thanks for sharing.
Look up the difference between a gulf kingfish and a southern kingfish. We have both, and they are both called 'whiting'. A google image search will show you the variations in color. The Southern variety can be almost completely dark, or mottled, or striped - cool looking fish when they are lit up.

Regardless, Whiting or croaker - both great bait and great fish tacos!


----------



## newjob4oscar (9 mo ago)

Great report!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## StanleyOrchard (Apr 14, 2019)

saltwatersensations said:


> Nice video. That fish at 8:30 is actually a whiting and very good table fare.


Man I couldn't agree more... I LOVE whiting. Especially them big boys!


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

stoneman2 said:


> View attachment 4618938
> 
> i know the difference from a croaker and a whiting but I appreciate your help


That is a whiting or Atlantic Kingfish. A croaker would have a much higher profile. Good to eat and fight pretty well for their size.


----------

